

How to Quit Drinking Alcohol - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2007/12/07/how-to-quit-drinking-alcohol/

======
crayz
This guy is a tool - yes, let's all live our lives in the most bland
utilitarian manner. Friends are just an investment, so if your current ones
enjoy drinking at all, just get rid of them and invest in new ones

I also enjoyed his 'art of talking to strangers', which was solely about
picking up chicks

My mental image of him is something like:
<http://blogs.pitch.com/plog/ellis.jpg>

------
hoffmabc
Is this hacker news? I think people hack better with a little bubbly.

